

Booltin: Advertisement Re-Invented - malij
http://boolt.in

======
bijbij
There are too many similar web sites such as smore.com, tackk and canva that
already accomplish this idea perfectly. what are you doing in addition?

------
JetSpiegel
So, like spam mails, except even more HTML stuff? Can't wait!

